# Anesthesia Billing Software



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hey everyone, I have a question, i have been in touch with 2 crnas, who have their own company, but want to have a "local" person do their billing (billing company is in other state) and they only do minimum of 20 cases per month, if that. They are withdrawing from their billing company and want to know what kind of billing software is available and how much, any suggestions to what they can use? This is a part-time postion, like i said they do so few cases, or what else is out there that they can use to send claims to their payers?*


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 10, 2009)

I have heard that there are web based billing software packages but I don't know the cost and I would suspect that not all would support the billing components of anesthesia (time based codes, modifiers...) and also unsure if purchase of such a system includes electronic claim support.  See posts under General Discussion - I think I remember seeing a few names of web based software companies.  
At 20 cases a month it would be hard to justify the purchase price of a billing software system.  For this low number of claims the group would most likely be exempt from mandatory electronic claims submissions.  Many insurance companies have manual entry on-line claims submission.  Not very efficient but at least it gets the claims submitted and paid.  For those payers that do not have on-line submission, you would then be looking at paper claim submission.  These CMS 1500 forms could be "formatted" as a word document.  Then, from the accounting and monthly statements stand points, these could be also be accomplished with word documents and or/any accounting tool (Excel spreadsheet).  These options would have limited reporting capabilities but still gives accountability and, if the group expands, they could reconsider purchasing a billing software package.

Julie, CPC


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 11, 2009)

*thank you Julie, that helps out alot, i will forward your message onto the crna that is thinking about this... thanks again*


----------

